# Return to Glory.



## Kembro (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, oh yes....I've done many a cycles in my time, but sleep apnea nearly killed me and was a huge factor from testosterone use.  It's a double edged sword unfortunately.  I have to take HRT forever now, but if I go higher than that, my apnea kicks in hard.  So, due to depression from not being able to pursue my dream of bodybuilding further I have let myself go to one, big, fat, 220 pound pizza eating blob.   And since I plan on sticking around here and helping you guys out for quite some time, I may as well pull it the hell together!! lol

Training starts for me this following monday.  I'll be posting diet, supplement regimen, training routine, etc.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool, keep us posted Kembro.  

Always good to see someone get their shit together and start moving forward.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good stuff. Sleep apnea is a nightmare. No pun intended


----------



## Kembro (Aug 13, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Good stuff. Sleep apnea is a nightmare. No pun intended



I never got one AAS/Slin/GH related side effect...EVER....no matter how high the dose...and sleep apnea was what got me.  I guess that is a confirmed 'side effect' now that there's a direct link to testosterone use and sleep apnea.  The doctor said if I didn't drop some size I would go to sleep one night, and not wake up.  Other than that she stated I was a machine of health.  

Back to being natural  lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Aug 14, 2014)

Kembro said:


> I never got one AAS/Slin/GH related side effect...EVER....no matter how high the dose...and sleep apnea was what got me.  I guess that is a confirmed 'side effect' now that there's a direct link to testosterone use and sleep apnea.  The doctor said if I didn't drop some size I would go to sleep one night, and not wake up.  Other than that she stated I was a machine of health.
> 
> Back to being natural  lol



Have you looked into uvulopalatopharyngoplasty (had to copy and paste that one) hahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 14, 2014)

Get a cpap and start blasting grams of gear. Problem solved.


----------



## Kembro (Aug 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Get a cpap and start blasting grams of gear. Problem solved.



I would love to do that, and that was originally my plan.  But due to an accident I lost my wife a few years back, and now have a special needs son who is the light of my life.  I have to put him first.  Always have, always will


----------



## Kembro (Aug 14, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Have you looked into uvulopalatopharyngoplasty (had to copy and paste that one) hahaha



Yeah that's a hell of a word huh? LOL

I've considered it, but I know I'll be doing heavy cycles like I used to again.  When I was in my mid 20's guys I was 240 pounds and I wasn't very tall. I had a lot of potential.  I would love to chase the dream again but the most important thing to me now is that I take care of my son in life, and I want to live a long and healthy life as possible for him and to be able to care for him.  Since I've dropped considerable size the apnea isn't near as bad.  I snore lightly occasionally but nothing like before.  I used to want to be as freaky as can be, now I just want to be as fit as can be.


----------



## Kembro (Aug 15, 2014)

Started back off doing circuits instead of just power lifting.  I used to love doing my big three, and I think it's something I'll alternate with circuits.

5 sets of the following with no rest between sets but a 1 min 30 second rest between circuits.  I think it will condition me rather quick.

135 x 15 bench press
 60  x 15 barbell curl
 60 x  15 barbell front raises
135 x 15 squat
135 x 15 shrugs

Each circuit I would fail a couple reps short.  next set was 13, the next 11, final set 9.  The first set was all of this as a warmup. 

I can do heavier weight of course.  I can shrug 315 for 6-8 reps comfortably but my goal now is conditioning rather than growing larger.  Just want a lean solid physique.


----------



## Kembro (Aug 15, 2014)

Next workout will be another circuit designed for back and lower body.  Maybe some sprints thrown in.

I'm open to ideas.   suggestions?


----------

